

Introducing RSS 0.99 - x3nu

See comments in DTD for details, tl;dr there was no RSS with proper DTD (which means that entities were illegal) so i forked RSS 0.91 and created DTD with entities taken from HTML 4.01. I made it mainly for my own use, but it's free to use for everyone.<p>DTD address: http://xenu.cc/rss/rss-0.99.dtd
======
vitovito
Which RSS 0.91 did you fork? Netscape RSS 0.91 or Userland RSS 0.91?

This means, I assume, that there are now _ten_ incompatible versions of RSS,
not just nine: <http://diveintomark.org/archives/2004/02/04/incompatible-rss>

Who uses RSS for anything any more? Why wouldn't you just use Atom?

~~~
x3nu
It has DTD so obviously I forked it from Netscape RSS. Also, RSS 0.92 is
compatible with RSS 0.91 :)

